# My Lowe's Card needed



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

The Pearland Lowe's informed me that beginning May 1 you will need a My Lowe's Card to get the veteran 10% discount. Cashier said it was to eliminate the need for some cashiers to get a manager for the veteran discount code. I established a My Lowe's card and there is a place to input veteran information that will be in your account so when the card is scanned the discount is automatic. I haven't used my card yet but I am set and ready to go.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Love seeing places give respect to our service members!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Discount*

I bought a stand up freezer Tuesday at the Lowes in Brenham and showed my drivers licence with Veteran on it.Received the 10% discount.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

also your wife can use it too.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I found all you need (not necessary their card) but the help desk will register you with showing them a copy of your DD 214 and your phone number. After Jan 18 only your phone # will be required for cash or other credit cards.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Follow the instructions on this site.

The auto verification didn't work for me. I think it was because I used the date from my NGB-22 and not my DD-214. I ended up taking both of them to the customer service desk and now it's linked to my Lowe's account. Nikki is correct, you don't have to have the physical card as long as you give them the phone number that is linked to your My Lowe's account.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

i used mine last weekend...easy, automatic 10% off.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

FYI, "Lowe's" cashier was handing out flyers, effective January 5th 2018 enrollment will be required to continue receiving the military discount. Visit lowes.com/military to create/log in to your existing MyLowes account.


----------

